# Primer Coat



## Ron Franck

I tried the DIY forum and didn't get an answer so I'll try bugging you guys.
Who makes a good primer? I'm looking at doing 2 coats with a roller. I checked out Sherman Williams and they want $25.00 a gallon which is out side of my beer budget. Any suggestions?


----------



## Quality1st

*Hate To Say It, But*

Sherwin Williams owns the biggest market share of the paint business. The bigger they got the greedier. Go to Wal Mart and buy their primer, not PVA stuff, thats all vehicle{ water} regular interior primer. 11 bucks a gallon at most. Or you could just go two coats of your finish paint ,since you,re using wal mart products it won,t matter price wise. Odds are the paint in Wal Mart comes from one of Sherman Williams bulk plants anyway.


----------



## wnybassman

If we buy primer it is nothing other than Sherwin Williams PrepRite (or ProMar, whatever they call it now) 200. Even with our discount it is $30-$32 a gallon.

Why in the world would you want to do two coats of primer? Or top coat paint for that matter? Buy good paint and you won't have to.

With paint, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ron Franck

Quality1st said:


> Sherwin Williams owns the biggest market share of the paint business. The bigger they got the greedier. Go to Wal Mart and buy their primer.


I'm not picking on you, but do you see the irony of what you said? :blink:
Wal-Mart IS the biggest retailer in the world. I avoid Wal-Mart if at all possible. 

Guess I'll go with the Sherman Williams product.


----------



## drywall guy158

goto lowe's and get valspar primer for new drywall that's what i recomend to all my customers and it covers good in 1 coat


----------



## silverstilts

Ron Franck said:


> I'm not picking on you, but do you see the irony of what you said? :blink:
> Wal-Mart IS the biggest retailer in the world. I avoid Wal-Mart if at all possible.
> 
> Guess I'll go with the Sherman Williams product.


 You should perhaps also talk to you Sherwin Williams sales person or even a rep.. He will fill you in on all the other paints that go by different names although made by Sherwin Williams I think they have the paint industry pinned down you may be buying a Sherwin Williams paint and not even know it.


----------



## Ron Franck

Well, looks like I'll be priming the ceilings after the texture is finished. I think my type of texture would not benefit from priming the ceilings first. Doing so both before and after seems a waste of paint. Lightweight (blue lid) compound thinned and applied with 3/4" roller and finished with dual head stipple brush. Beige color only from halogen lights. Walls smooth finish, hopefully to a level 4 finish. If you look closely you will see the wrapped windows. So far, I'm very pleased with the results. I'm using CONCO PRO STEP ONE Primer/Sealer in the garage, pantry and closets to save a bit of money and Sherwin Williams throughout the remainder of the house.


----------



## wnybassman

Ron Franck said:


> Well, looks like I'll be priming the ceilings after the texture is finished. I think my type of texture would not benefit from priming the ceilings first. Doing so both before and after seems a waste of paint. Lightweight (blue lid) compound thinned and applied with 3/4" roller and finished with dual head stipple brush. Beige color only from halogen lights. Walls smooth finish, hopefully to a level 4 finish. If you look closely you will see the wrapped windows. So far, I'm very pleased with the results. I'm using CONCO PRO STEP ONE Primer/Sealer in the garage, pantry and closets to save a bit of money and Sherwin Williams throughout the remainder of the house.



If you don't paint that texture, it will be easier to sand off when you get sick of it. LOL!! :whistling2: We have actually sanded textures off three times in the last couple years and luckily none were painted.

Good job on the SW :thumbsup:


----------

